# Everyone here HAS to try this!! I made my bird cage 100% mess free, awesome! :)



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to post another thread about this, but I am so excited! I'm a clean freak and went from having to vacuum literally SEVERAL TIMES a day to (only whenever I make mess, NOT the bird).

Simply attaching screen material (using tiny zip ties) onto the cage works miracles! There are simply NO seeds on the floor NONE whatsoever, none it's crazy!  

Note: I accidentally used a gray colored screen on larger cage which I will be replacing with black screen tonight because the black screen is very clear and pleasant to look through without the strange "cloudy murkiness" the gray screen has.

You guys have to try this! It works amazing!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay! So it worked 
The screen is hardly visible, looks great!
Less vacuuming :yes:


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice I might try that as my 4 kids like to trample the tiels mess through the house or....eat the seeds LOL. The second one, the larger cage, I think it's the same we have, great one!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks great - I've done this before on my finch cages, works like a charm!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow! coincidence  i did this yesterday!
except i've only the done the bottom 40 cm since i don't like the idea of the whole cage being covered.
waiting to see if it works!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is a really good idea, will have to give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

The whole irony is that... I just got this electric vacuum: http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-Cordless-Stick-Vacuum-Cleaner/dp/B001PB8EJ2 and love vacuuming with it (surprisingly it's a great vacuum). "Problem" is that... now there is NO mess anymore, so nothing to vacuum lol.

A lot of the mess came from the honey sticks, since seeds would shoot all over the place, but now it just hits the screen. Awesome, happy I did this! 

There is literally not a single seed on the floors anymore. Here are the skinny zip ties (bought from Home Depot) I used to secure screen:


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

what kind of screen did you use and did you put it all the way around or just three side and at the level of the feed cups down?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

I just used regular screen commonly used to screen in porches/doors. I've attached picture of the brand name of screen I used.

I covered entire right panel of cage and back panel... but the left panel and most of the front actually has no screen. The screen is practically invisible, so I figured no point in only doing it halfway. Plus, if Rascal sees the edge of the screen he would start chewing it it, but if it goes all the way up to the top where he cannot bite it, he doesn't. I also made the screen very taught and will sew a couple weights into the screen at the bottom so the screen always lays nice and taught. 

Here are some pics... I also screened in the very bottom sides of cage (where I have arrow pointing in pic) because TONS of seeds would splatter from the bottom through those bars.

I am very happy, wish I had done this sooner because it works awesome 

I overdid it with the zip ties though, used too many! That pink you see in first pic is his feed bowl handing inside cage, so you can see mess now is impossible.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i am going to try this with my smaller birds wonder if it would work with my grey ??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is the metal the screen is made of bird safe? My birds climb on the outside of the cage all the time, and I'm sure every one else's birds do too, so that's VERY important that it be safe metal.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> Is the metal the screen is made of bird safe? My birds climb on the outside of the cage all the time, and I'm sure every one else's birds do too, so that's VERY important that it be safe metal.


I was just thinking along similar lines but I was wondering whether the screening would actually stop them being able to climb over the outside?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

You could put a cargo net over the screen and keep adding layers to the cage


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

First of, the screen is not made out of metal. It is made from the same materials these screen seed catchers are (which is made for birds): http://www.amazon.com/J-T-Industrie...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1384345694&sr=1-1

Second, your bird will not be climbing on the screen. Why would it even want it to??? Your bird can still easily climb to top of cage on a rope perch like I have on my cages shown pictured below.

EDIT: Just noticed it says the screen I'm using is made from fiberglass. They also have this exact same screen made from nylon (which is what manufactures use for seed catcher screen material) for bird cages, so I can very easily switch to nylon screen. I need to research this whether the fiberglass screen is equal to nylon, if not I easily switch to nylon screen mesh. I have submitted this question to a few vets and awaiting their response.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Juliet said:


> Second, your bird will not be climbing on the screen. Why would it even want it to??? Your bird can still easily climb to top of cage on a rope perch like I have on my cages shown pictured. .


Sorry Juliet, I didn't mean to cause offence, I asked the question because yes my birds do actually climb over the outside of their cages, and they fly about & land hanging onto the sides too


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no worries at all, no offense taken... I think my reply might have came off wrong 

Ever since I installed those rope perches on the outside of cage, my tiel NEVER climbs on the outside bars of the cage because he knows he can climb up to the top of cage so much easier/comfortably on the rope pathway 

I know there is safe screening materials for birds that act like seed catchers. I'm just trying to figure out about the fiberglass screen vs nylon screen. Worst case, I can just easily switch to the nylon screening like this: http://www.amazon.com/J-T-Industrie...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1384345694&sr=1-1 ... (I will by the screen material and then custom make it for my cage like my current one) if I can't find answer to this in timely fashion. Good news is that Rascal really doesn't chew the screen.

Very frustrating that I cannot find answer to this question online, so awaiting word from a vet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Thus far a couple vets responded, but they didn't know answer (as to whether the fiberglass screen material is safe) because they don't specialize in birds... so now waiting to hear from avian vet.

... but I see there is problem now... he has started chewing a little on the screen through the bars... so regardless, I'm definitely going to buy this mesh instead (which we know is safe obviously, since it's sold for birds): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prevue-Hend...or-Bird-Cages-Cage-Not-Included-/360496733866

Plus, the mesh it more tightly woven, but still nearly invisible which is great (jo-ann fabrics should have this basic nylon mesh). Thus, bird will be far less able to chew it in the same way they can chew screens which have larger holes. Now I just need to find where I buy large roll of this mesh and then I'm all set.. and Rascal will be safe!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Just an update: I never heard back from the vets, so ended up buying some nylon mesh from jo-ann fabrics to replace the fiberglass screen and it is basically invisible!! It's so "invisible" Rascal doesn't even bother chewing and it also stretches. I just installed it on my small travel cage you can see here... this stuff is awesome!! 

I just have to make it more taught.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Juliet said:


> Just an update: I never heard back from the vets, so ended up buying some nylon mesh from jo-ann fabrics to replace the fiberglass screen and it is basically invisible!! It's so "invisible" Rascal doesn't even bother chewing and it also stretches. I just installed it on my small travel cage you can see here... this stuff is awesome!!
> 
> I just have to make it more taught.


i really want to try this i know i am trying it for my small birds may try it with Dusty cage to he is my grey i cleaned cages yesterday and swept my goodness there were so many feathers and seed i couldn't believe it i sweep daily but it was like they had a party overnight. it would be great if this helped with at least some of the mess


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Trust me, if you apply it to the cage right it will make a HUGE HUGE HUGE difference!! 

I might have spoken too soon about loving the mesh though. I might be switching this nylon mesh to regular nylon screen instead (especially since he never chewed the screen anymore, guess it longer interests him), because I stuck my head inside his cage (that I just used mesh on) trying to see what he would be looking through and I think it might be more pleasant for him to see through the screen vs mesh (not sure). Both are great, but I think I'm going to switch to nylon (NO fiberglass) screen instead =)

I also only attach the screen at top so that I'm able to lift it in order to gain access to the bars of course.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Juliet said:


> Trust me, if you apply it to the cage right it will make a HUGE HUGE HUGE difference!!
> 
> I might have spoken too soon about loving the mesh though. I might be switching this nylon mesh to regular nylon screen instead (especially since he never chewed the screen anymore, guess it longer interests him), because I stuck my head inside his cage (that I just used mesh on) trying to see what he would be looking through and I think it might be more pleasant for him to see through the screen vs mesh (not sure). Both are great, but I think I'm going to switch to nylon (NO fiberglass) screen instead =)
> 
> I also only attach the screen at top so that I'm able to lift it in order to gain access to the bars of course.


i am going to try it might be a little while but i will try it as soon as i can


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Update: Rascal just got his toenail stuck in the mesh. Odd thing is that this is the same mesh sold for birds as seed guards! I am definitely not keeping the mesh... and switching to more sturdy nylon screen (same screen people use to screen in their porches) that doesn't snag like mesh does.

EDIT: His nails are actually getting caught in everything, including my shirt. I need to take him to get his nails filed again. He mostly lives on my shoulders, so his nails don't get much wear and tear and are needle sharp!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread up again, just have one final update. I finally heard from a vet. I contacted Dr. Rosskopf one of the top avian veterinarians in the country and below is his answer, so it seems nylon screening is ok afterall 

His answer:
Nylon is supposed to be safe. Fiberglass may be OK if not chewed on but frequently has chemicals and teflon in it so I'd be wary. I would stick to using nylon screening and/or mesh as noted.


----------

